# Beckhoff welche HMI?



## eloboy (19 März 2011)

Hallo,

ich stamme aus der S7 Welt mit WinCC Flexible.
Gibt es im Beckhoff bereich was ähnliches?
Eine PC Runtime würde genügen.

Was benützt ihr?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Neals (19 März 2011)

Da gibt es mehrere Anbieter: http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/appnoteinfosys/html/thirdparty_abmsystems.htm?id=19822

Die funktionieren über alle über die ADS-Schnittstelle. Da bietet Beckhoff einige DLL's für verschiedene Sprachen an um selbst eine Visu o.ä. zu programmieren. Findest du auch alles im InfoSys: http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tcadscommon/html/note.htm?id=9639


----------



## achimE (19 März 2011)

Beckhoff hat ja auch eine "kleine" Visualisierungssoftware mit im Programm. Die ist aber wirklich NUR für kleine HMI Sachen. 
Ich hab mal ein Beckhoff SPS mit Movicon von Progea zusamemen gehabt. Hat ganz gut funktioniert.
http://www.progea.com/


----------



## gloeru (20 März 2011)

Ich verwende für "mittlere" HMI oft die integrierte Lösung von TwinCAT...

Um optisch etwas auf zu peppen, habe ich mit Visio selbst Buttons gezeichnet. (Die kann man dann immer wieder verwenden)


----------



## IBFS (20 März 2011)

Neals schrieb:


> Die funktionieren über alle über die ADS-Schnittstelle.



Da muss man genau auf die Version der ADS-Schnittstelle aufpassen.

Leider ist die "hochgelobte"  Beckhoff-CoDeSys-System in diesem
Punkt alle andere als TOTAL INTEGRIERT 

Wenn man dann z.B. beim Anschluss eines LAUER-Panels an ein
Beckhoff-SYSTEM ein Problem hat (falsche ADS-Version) , dann
steht man allein im Regen. 

Frank


----------



## Neals (22 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Da muss man genau auf die Version der ADS-Schnittstelle aufpassen.
> 
> Leider ist die "hochgelobte"  Beckhoff-CoDeSys-System in diesem
> Punkt alle andere als TOTAL INTEGRIERT
> ...



Hmm... sowas hab ich noch nie gehabt. Die Spezifikation hat sich seit Jahren nicht geändert. Wo gibt es da denn Versionsnummern, bzw. wo kann ich eine ADS-Versionsnummer auslesen?


----------



## ge_org (22 März 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHoPLYDVpa4

Vielleicht ist das ausreichend.


----------



## mike_roh_soft (22 März 2011)

Interessant!
Hast du damit schon mal was gemacht?

Hier nochmal ein wenig anschaulicher:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D83XnI9I1EA&feature=related


----------



## weißnix_ (23 Januar 2015)

Ganz alten Fred mal ausgrab...

Eigentlich ist das für mich ein vitales Thema: Kann mir mal jemand einen Tip geben für eine preiswerte Lösung für kleine Maschinen?
Im wesentlichen geht es um einfache Anzeige und Bedienfunktionen. Von der Größe orientiere ich mich in der Regel im 7"-Touch-Bereich.
Scripting, Bedienerverwaltung, Rezepturen sind eher zweitrangig. 
Derzeit setze ich, weil eigentlich unkompliziert, die Kombination CXxxxx+Weintek/Wachendorff WBAC70 (~500€) ein. Quadratisch,praktisch,gut.
Aber: Geht es noch preiswerter? Ich meine ohne selbst eine Visu zu programmieren (dazu bin ich deutlich zu doof...).


----------



## Irek (24 Januar 2015)

CP6607 (7 Zoll Touch mit PLC), dahinter EK1110 und Karten.
Für kleine Maschine reicht es vollkommen.

Irek


----------



## Nost (25 Januar 2015)

Von eliwell bzw. Samkoon (chinesischer hersteller, findest du bei alibaba) gibt es 7" panels mit ethernet/rs232/485 mit allen gaengigen treiber fuer deutlich weniger geld. Uebliche funktionen sind alle dabei


----------

